#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  AI making it easy to diagnose disease earlier

## Bhavya

AI-assisted diagnosis is being used in health care.TED fellow Pratik Shah has developed a technology using an Unorthodox AI approach which requires nearly 50 images to develop a working algorithm and can provide a diagnosis by using photos taken on doctor's phones. This new technology to analyze medical information help to earlier detection of illnesses.


Learn more about this new analyze medical information from this TED talks video of Pratik Shah

----------

